# Aargh! I hate it when.....



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

My favorite summer jersey appears to have been lost for good.

Your turn.


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

When the stretch of 100 degree plus weather starts in the desert... there goes sleeping in on the weekends... at least until October.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

I got given a brilliant troy lee jersey for christmas last year, long sleeve to replace a dowdy one I'd had for many years. In April just after the Christmas it was given, both it and my sports bra were cut off me. Proper gutted!


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

When I want to go ride in the morning on my day off...and it rains. The only day it rains all week and it is on my day off. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Go and find a new fresh singletrack on a perfect summer evenining...

And the greens along the trail are stingweed


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

I forgot to pack even a single sport bra for a 3-day weekend of riding. (...made do with an ace bandage. File this under "Thank god for small favors.")


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

...I misjudge how tight that space between 2 trees is, hook a handlebar and get body slammed to the earth so hard I have to check to be sure there are no cracks in my helmet. And my shoulder hurts too... ow


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I finished up my solo ride Thursday only to find at least a dozen women on MTB's gathering in the parking lot. Sadly, an extremely rare sighting here.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> I forgot to pack even a single sport bra for a 3-day weekend of riding. (...made do with an ace bandage. File this under "Thank god for small boobs.")


fixed it for ya.


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

*Aargh! I hate it when...*

i get a flat or mechanical in a boggy area full of mosquitoes or

i smell and hear a bear but can't see it or

see some bear cubs and can't see the momma or

i'm in a grueling climb and have to get off for a second, and can never get my groove back after getting back on or

when it rains and my diaper gets wet - YUCK

fun thread!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

.. I invite a friend to go riding, their first ride of the season, and they hurt themselves enough to be out for the rest of the season. Not my fault at all but it's a real bummer.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

...when I go for an MRI to diagnose the need for a second total hip replacement and the radiologist spots a hugely abnormal uterus in need of a hysterectomy. Going to be a slow summer...


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

DurtGurl said:


> ...when I go for an MRI to diagnose the need for a second total hip replacement and the radiologist spots a hugely abnormal uterus in need of a hysterectomy. Going to be a slow summer...


You win


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^+1 Healing vibes to DurtGurl!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Haysus, yeah  Good luck, and glad they caught it before it started causing trouble.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^+1 Healing vibes to DurtGurl!


yes, wow,


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I read a thread expecting good humor, only to be seriously depressed by the bad fortune of others.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Heck I started it that way. But things happen in the real world that aren't always fun. Here's wishing the best of possible outcomes to Durtgurl!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Sorry for the bummer post, gals, and thanks for all the well wishes. I fully expect to be back on a bike before 2014 is over  

So, please carry on with the funny part of the thread!


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

...that root wins, again. And we shall meet again until I conquer you!

...the hubbie/riding partner is training for a xc race and I'm training for enduro (I guess we'll ride together in July babes!)

...unnoticed (until its too late) piles of sand on an otherwise perfect berm.

...moon dust, just moon dust.

...ruts, just ruts


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

...when it looks like the group ride scheduled for tonight, with potentially the biggest turnout yet this season, will have to be called due to lightning.

I guess we can drink beer and eat cookies in the parking lot.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Stop briefly on the trail, get swarmed by blackflies.
Lesson learned: carry bug spray til October.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

Riding behind my daughter and getting a cowpie flung in my face....mud, rocks I can handle...I draw the line at cowpie.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha durt, 

Speedy recovery and lots of aloha to you and the family. 

Am totally enjoying and laughing with this thread. Thanks for all the great smiles with my coffee in the morning.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

True story from today. 
I hate it when I make a sharp turn onto a trail only to hit a pile of dog poo that wasn't visible around the corner. Then some of it flipped onto my brand new shoes. I dug most of it out with a stick and proceeded on the ride. Then as I was just riding along ( I swear that's all I was doing) there was one small puddle in the trail and being a good little bike citizen I went through it instead of around it. Whatever that mud it was something horrible and sticky because before I even knew it, the jockey wheel instantly jammed up in my rear derailler and the derailler ripped right off the bike. Trail repair time! I had to remove the derailler and coast back to the trail head. On top off all that, favorite lbs doesn't carry the brand specific derailler hanger I need. So I stopped at shop B brand dealer; they were out. So I had to go across town to shop C to get the part and the back to favorite lbs to get them the part. Maybe I'll have it back by the weekend.

To add insult to injury, my friend has a new go pro and I'm pretty sure she filmed the whole "wtf happened here? ^(*&(*&!!!" trail repair episode and was texting pictures to her boyfriend, who used to wrench at favorite lbs..



Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

blueeyesMTB said:


> Riding behind my daughter and getting a cowpie flung in my face....mud, rocks I can handle...I draw the line at cowpie.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Cowpie is better than dog poo. I think.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

formica said:


> Cowpie is better than dog poo. I think.


If I had to choose, cowpie. Dogs eat their own poo and who knows what else..cows just leafy greens. Dog poo smells worse.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Used to be a farmer... Horse or cow is better than dog, cat, or chicken


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I once went over the bars on a ride in NH and was a little out of it for a few seconds after the impact. When I opened my eyes they were just inches from a large pile of moose droppings on the trail. Luckily nobody else witnessed or filmed the event.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Hehe, the most comical of events are sometimes(preferably) the ones unwitnessed


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

Hey formica - on a good note though - you have like 3 bike shops near you??? WOW. We have 1 sort of bike shop in town (30 mins from where I live in the woods) that's not open much and has basically nothing in it of any use. Next closest bike shop is hours away. So look on the bright side, at least you had options. Here if I don't have a spare tube or something simple I'm not riding until my internet order comes in and my wrench man (hubby) fixes it. He's got tons of spare parts from old bikes though and if need be he can frankenstein almost anything. 
I would have demanded she erase the footage in front of me! Stupid Go-Pro's. Can't we just have a cruddy day and the whole world not know about it anymore??


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

I hate it when I spend weeks researching a certain bike parts and reading through endless reviews etc., then finally pick out what I want, then the bike shop goes to order it and the manufacturer says it's on a two month manufacturing delay.


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am allergic to everything. Seriously, I should live in a bubble. As a result, every year I hate it that the best weather for mountain biking is positively correlated with the best weather for maximum pollen release. Oh well.


----------



## AKPeach (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate it when you lose a cleat screw in the middle of a 40-mile ride and can't clip in. Thankfully we finally came across someone who was carrying extras, due to experience. I will now carry additional screws in my pack.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

That is way better than losing a screw and not being to clip out, at least I think it is.

I found my fav jersey btw. It had another shirt over it.
And my favorite winter gloves were rolled up in some painting drop cloths in the garage. ???


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

Umm the alternative happened to me. Lost a bolt, couldn't unclip- just went round and crashed hard. Had to get 3 stitches and a tetanus shot.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

when it gets hot... I can handle snow, rain, roots, horses... but I hate riding in the heat.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

When I accidentally drive off with my fully-loaded hydration pack next to the car because it's raining so hard even your brain is foggy. Unfortunately I didn't discover this until I went to go on my next ride. Spent most of the summer replacing the items I lost.


----------



## BlueLgihtening (Aug 12, 2014)

When I crashed on the tiniest dirt mound, went over the bar and face planted all because the side of my tire got stalled by the dirt.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Lost my favorite perfect-fitting perfect-weight perfect-color got-a-smoking-deal jacket. 

Replaced it with a slightly inferior jacket and lost that one too.

F*** me.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

Scratch and crawl my way up a difficult ascent because everyone says how fantastic the resulting descent is.....only to find I can't ride it because its over my head. Nothing I hate more than "can't ride up it; can't ride down it"!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

getting fresh dog crap on my beautiful brand new bike...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:sad:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hubby leaves mostly empty bottle of Heed on his bike out in the shop for a week, and then brings it into the kitchen. {run for your life it smells so bad}


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------

